# Extended rewrite of LOTR !



## Gloer (Jan 3, 2003)

"Thanks to the smash success of Peter Jackson's new film, the Middle Earth franchise is hotter than ever," said Batman editor Daniel Sharcroop. "We felt that now was the perfect time to correct the primary flaw of the original trilogy, which was its extreme brevity. 

"Certainly, for its time, the original Lord of the Rings broke new ground in book packaging," said Sharcroop. "Until J.R.R. Tolkien, modern publishers never thought of breaking up a single big novel into three pieces. But today, three books simply aren't enough to satisfy the average reader's appetite for total immersion in an alternate world based loosely on medieval Europe. Fantasy fans expect more, much more, and we're going to give it to them in spades." 

http://www.locusmag.com/2002/News/News0401b.html


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 3, 2003)

Im sorry is that a joke?!


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 3, 2003)

Check the date on the article.


----------



## ssgrif (Jan 13, 2003)

that was priceless, I laughed my head off at the thought of a 75 book version of the Sil.!!!

And you thought the Sil was hard going, wait for the other 74 editions...

Funny hoax though........


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 13, 2003)

Ha, that's pretty good. Even though it's a joke, I personally, wouldn't mind reading an extended LOTR  Probably only once though...

I'd be especially looking forward to


> "It's going to be exactly like the original books, only with a lot more sex," said B—, who indicated that Frodo would be meet an elvish girlfriend in Rivendale


----------

